# Thank you JkI



## PC315 (Sep 2, 2019)

Finally had a chance to stop by JKI yesterday and meet John. He was super helpful and answered all my questions, what incredible service. Definitely will be back!


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 2, 2019)

It's a great shop. Glad you liked it. Many of my knife and stone purchases came from that shop.

I would still go there from time to time had Jon not turned to the dark side of the force and replaced all of the light sabers with red colored crystals.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2019)

We’re barely a knife store some days... mostly just talking about mma, jiujitsu, Muay Thai, etc nowadays


----------



## ian (Sep 2, 2019)

Yea... JKI is Just Kickin’ It nowadays.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 2, 2019)

I will always appreciate Jon geeking out with my buddy on camera crap....that and he shared a beer with us. now if only gesshin ginga paring knives would come back


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2019)

mc2442 said:


> I will always appreciate Jon geeking out with my buddy on camera crap....that and he shared a beer with us. now if only gesshin ginga paring knives would come back



I’m down to share a beer and geek out on camera stuff too anytime. We actually have a ton of beer at the store right now so if anyone wants to come help drink some, let me know [emoji13]


----------



## PC315 (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh camera gear ... What do you shoot John?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2019)

PC315 said:


> Oh camera gear ... What do you shoot John?


5dIII, a few l lenses, and a couple of sigma art lenses


----------



## Kippington (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> I’m down to share a beer and geek out on camera stuff too anytime. We actually have a ton of beer at the store right now so if anyone wants to come help drink some, let me know [emoji13]


Damn it, I'm in the wrong country...


----------



## Nemo (Sep 3, 2019)

Kippington said:


> Damn it, I'm in the wrong country...


Wrong hemisphere even...

Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> I’m down to share a beer and geek out on camera stuff too anytime. We actually have a ton of beer at the store right now so if anyone wants to come help drink some, let me know [emoji13]


I'll be there in about 6 weeks Jon. You might run out of beer by then but I can bring some Aussie brews. [emoji16]


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2019)

Marek07 said:


> I'll be there in about 6 weeks Jon. You might run out of beer by then but I can bring some Aussie brews. [emoji16]



No aussie beers right now, but a decent bit of Indonesian beer


----------



## aszma (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon and Josh at JKI are amazing people super knowledgable and everytime i go in its a good time just sad i havent been able to go in a while


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> We’re barely a knife store some days... mostly just talking about mma, jiujitsu, Muay Thai, etc nowadays



Do we work at the same place?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 3, 2019)

Wrong continent, again!


----------



## PC315 (Sep 3, 2019)

Do you have any macro lenses Jon?


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> We’re barely a knife store some days... mostly just talking about mma, jiujitsu, Muay Thai, etc nowadays


It's priceless when customers who don't watch mma can't seem to peel their eyes away from the screen.

There is a little fight fan in everyone.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> No aussie beers right now, but a decent bit of Indonesian beer


And yet I STILL can't find Cheers beer.

Edited because I'm looking for a buzz. Not to get mauled by a wild animal.


----------

